# Marketing plan



## niqu3o (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello I have some what of an idea on how to get started on creating my market plan for my company. But i was wondering if there is anybody that knows where i can or how i can talk to help with constructing one for investors? Thanks


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

definitely go to your attorney, He will have all the forms needed for everything or he will be able to right up a contract and look over you and your investor
well worth having an attorney


----------



## Sun Turtle (Sep 2, 2010)

If you are looking for investors to present to you need a good solid Business Plan.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I posted a BP example for investors somewhere on this forum.


----------

